# Meet Me At My Montreal Exhibit March 29th. 2012



## bell (Jan 27, 2012)

8 months ago I said to myself, there is still quite a while to get ready. I am 2 months away from the BIG event, and yes I feel that I am ready.

My press kit is ready. It wil be mailed off early March...

The exhibit will take place at Centaur Theater's Seagram Art Gallery throughout April 2012. 

Anyone in town or visiting Montreal I will be at the play's opening night, you can pass by around 7pm, before 8pm, we can meet and see my exhibit.

The material (brushed metal) that my limited edition images are printed on is as unique as the subject matter.

My Photo Ramblings: My Upcoming Photography Exhibit At Centaur Theater

*Don't be shy, let's meet March 29th Thursday night at Centaur's Seagram Art Gallery in Old Montreal.

*
Cheers,

Hera


----------

